# IHT Strikes!



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I've been hit! Man down and humidors full!

IHT hooked me up with some excellent (say it like Mr. Burns) smokes. My other cigars are embarassed, as well they should be.

Thanks IHT, I appreciate it!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

What is IHT? :tpd:


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> What is IHT? :tpd:


Oh Oh!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice selection!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> What is IHT? :tpd:


_Time is the bond of mortal life
Isis with the scroll of life
Raised her love Osiris from the dead
Live can transcend the mortal coil
With this script, the high priest of
The Pharaoh commits his sacrilege

Death is but a threshold
To another life, you will arrive
With this power
You shall live again, there is no end
You'll live again...

Love was the curse upon my soul
For it I would risk salvation
And utilize the scroll to save this one
Time is the sentence for my sin
Three thousand years my angry soul's
Been trapped inside this tomb of my condemn.

Death is but a threshold
To another life, I will arrive
With this power
I shall live again, there is no end.
I'll live again

Dawn shines a light on pain untold
Scarred from the millennia
The heart that beats inside my chest is cold
Rise, I'm rising from these sands of time
By the scarab's power I am given strength
With hate in hand, this misery I drink

Death is but a threshold
To another life, I will arrive
And with this power
I shall live again, there is no end
This pain won't end_

Jeez


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> What is IHT? :tpd:


Oh my.......

IHT is imhotep, a fast blinking, quick talking mummy from beyond the grave that likes Juan Lopez and Don Alejandro.

DO NOT GET IN HIS WAY!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

You dont have to be a$$es about it.
How am I supposed to know what he was talking about.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

No need for profanities! No one was being an ass, just having a little fun.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry! Just dont like being treated like a idiot because I didnt know what he was talking about.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*IMHOTEP !!*
(The all powerful) :bx


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Just hang around a little while and you will get to know the cast of characters around here. You will also see that we do not have a lot of the bad natured banter that goes on at other boards. I guess what I'm trying to say is, lighten up junior!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Must be a lunar phase thing going on. Might be a good time to post some Fluff.. well maybe not it's not as much fun getting flamed as it used to be.

Congrats on the IHT hit. Nice job Greg. (OK here comes the fluff) Technically since the sticks came from IHT when you smoke them and they are gettin to ya you can say IHT's kickin my ass (at least by proxy) and for the first time it might be sort of true.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice hit. Way to go Im-Ho-Tep.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

nice hit Greg!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgrimball said:


> You dont have to be a$$es about it.
> How am I supposed to know what he was talking about.


they're talking about me.
have you checked my signature lines out yet?
----------------
KMH - is that all i sent you? i thought i sent more... hell, i'm tired, i don't remember...

the slight wrapper damage on that esplindido isn't that bad, is it?

for you others, the cigars involved were only part of KMHs "make a wish". 
party short, scdlh el principe, punch punch, epi 2. i don't have any cohiba robustos, so i sent a cohiba seleccion reserva esplindido...

KMH is a great member of this board, and i should've sent MORE to show my appreciation of his contributions to club stogie. hope we get to sit and smoke a couple in person.

---------------

side note - i have received a couple most generous "make a wish" packages from Da Klugs and also Heartpumper. i didn't take photos of the contents, but they both went above and beyond what i was wishing for.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice strike Greg, it looks like KMH will need to lock himself in his room and enjoy those smokes  :w


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

IHT said:


> they're talking about me.
> have you checked my signature lines out yet?
> ----------------
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great Bomb IHT!! The King needs meaty hands to handle those babys!!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> I've been hit! Man down and humidors full!
> 
> IHT hooked me up with some excellent (say it like Mr. Burns) smokes. My other cigars are embarassed, as well they should be.
> 
> Thanks IHT, I appreciate it!


dam nice bomb that must have taken out your mail box


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

nice hit greg, you da man


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice selection KMH.....enjoy them


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*KMH Strikes back!*

thanks for the smokes, john, got them today.

they came in a cool red-dot cohiba box (looks like a 3 pack case of some sort, very cool). inside was (domestic) an AF Don Carlos robusto, (cuban) MC #5, and Trini Reyes.

and... a CD to listen to "Chumley's Toy"!! i guess that'll force me to eject eef's CD for a few weeks... i will surely let you know what i think of it.

thanks again.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

jgrimball said:


> You dont have to be a$$es about it.
> How am I supposed to know what he was talking about.


Dude!!!!
(Typical So Cal response to that kind of thing.)

jgrimball, no worries, we all get balled up occasionally. Everyone here is good people, you'll see. If it seems like your getting jerked it's usually not the intention.

Welcome


----------

